# Need Help Diagnosing Delta 40-150 Scroll Saw Issues



## Pete_LJ

I purchased a Delta 40-150 single speed from a CL seller about a year ago for a project. I was unable to get the right blades in time so I let the 40-150 sit on the shelf for about 10 months until needed for the next project. When I went to start the scroll saw after this ten ("10") month hiatus, I found that the motor did not spin/reciprocate when I turned on the switch. Instead the motor hummed.

The 40-150 has a motor shaft connector (the Delta blue/green casting attached to the motor shaft - bulbous end is the counterweight) which is essentially a hub with a pin drilled off center with a counter weight attached. By virtue of the offset pin riding in a yoke reciprocating motion is created. After finding that the motor did not turn on, I manually turned the shaft connector and thereby turned the motor. Motor initially felt stiff but after spinning it about 10 or 20 times it seemed to become smoother. I turned the motor on and it now spun beautifully. However, when I went to use the scroll saw the motor would sometimes cut out. I have made sure yoke is not bent and linkage is clean and not rusted or pinched.

I have pics of the motor and the capacitor. What I need help with are answers (from the the collective wisdom of LJ) to the following questions:

1. Are these issues likely merely caused by a bad capacitor?

2. IS the Delta motor's capacitor a run or start capacitor?
Does it matter?

3. According to the label on the existing capacitor the capacitor has these specs 8uF 250VAC but replacement capacitors on ebay have voltage spec of 450V. Does this matter (I am under the impression that this spec is merely max voltage. And since I am running at 120VAC this should work. Is my conclusion correct).

4. I only paid $30 for this scroll saw, is it time to give up on it?

5. Is there a good source for a replacement motor for this scroll saw (ereplacement.com does not stock the capacitor by it self and has discontinued the motor)?
By the way the motor shaft specs out at 0.370" in diameter (almost 3/8").

Any help in sorting this out would be greatly appreciated.





































PS Just added pic of motor and motor shaft connector (obtained pic from ebay where somebody is selling this same motor on ebay for $50).










PPS When motor runs without load it runs beautifully but cuts out under load.. Is this a symptom of a run capacitor failing?


----------



## Pete_LJ

Found a capacitor and mounting kit at Grainger for a little less than $10. Capacitor was too large to fit under the on/off switch cover assembly. As a result, I mounted the capacitor next to the switch. The scroll saw starts and stops and goes without pausing. I did a test cut on an old half finished project for 10 minutes and no issues.


----------



## Pete_LJ

Grainger part numbers are as follows:

Mounting kit for capacitor with rubber boot: 2MEV1
7.5uF run capacitor (oval) : 2MDV6A


----------

